# Manzanillo Mexico



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Took a local boat out of Manzanillo while on my honeymoon. Boat was freakin scary, and did about all of 7 knots. Just fast enough to pull some skirts. Went bill fish. Started trolling right outside the mooring bouy the boat was tied to. Trolled about about 3 hours...no sonar and a hand held GPS... I wasn't real impressed. No strikes and then we pull up on a floating log. As we passed by it I looked in the water and there were about 50 triple tails around the log. I couldnt' believe it, I would have given anything for a light tackle rod....but they didn't speak english and apparently don't care for triple tail:banghead

Trolled back in for 3 more hours. I sawa couple of marlin jump and one sail fish jump on the way in, but nothing. As we get close we troll down the cliffs and hook up a dolphin about 100 yards away from the mooring bouy....i couldn't believe it. I would say it went about 20lbs and had a cow with him that was about the same size....of course we didn't catch that one.

It was an interesting trip, but not to impressive....pictures are on the way. I think with a modern set up and some dedication the fish would have been jumping in the boat....frustrating.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet the water was outstanding. I have never seen ugly water in Mexico ever.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I ll be googleing Manzanillo to visualize your report better. Thanks for the report. Lucky you get to see a different environment....congratulations too.!!!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Can you say road trip? How far of a drive do you think it would be to trailer your boat down there? With our tackle, we'll raise all kinds of hell down there...Nice report Schweppe...


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

What was the name of the boat?I went down last season and caught several sails and large dolphin.I have some connections down there and could point you in the right direction.Longliners are decimating the fishery down there.We stay at Las Hadas and they have a great marina and knowledgable captains and mates.Cold beer is a must in Manzanillo.:hotsun


----------

